# French's Mustard Jar



## Wheelah23

Well, I found this in an interesting place, but that's a story for another post. I know from looking around that this is a French's Mustard Jar, but my question is, how old is it? On the base it is embossed with "L/DESIGN PAT'D/4". Any ideas?


----------



## Wheelah23

Oops...

 Those pictures turned out a bit larger than I expected...

 I can't delete them now!!! Grrr... Sorry about that. []


----------



## cyberdigger

Had to zoom out quite a bit to get a look! [] Without a patent number, an exact date is not possible.. I'd put it in the 1930 -1950 range..


----------



## Wheelah23

Do you think it would be worth going back to where I found this to look for more? The buildings in question are from 1897, and are being torn down soon. I think they should turn the complex into a museum, but NOOOO, they're making apartments instead.


----------



## miss415

I realize this is an old thread but it appeared on the first page results of a google search I did for "vintage french's mustard jar" so I wanted to include my information. . .   

 So I have a very similar jar to yours with raised lettering "IT'S FRENCH'S" & on the bottom " DESIGN PAT'D FEB 23-15".  I assume that means 1915!  I think your jar is older because mine has a "10" and yours has a "4".  Also the design on mine is scalloped with rounded .â€¢Â´Â¯`â€¢..â€¢Â´Â¯`â€¢.instead of pointed ///
 I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## miss415




----------



## surfaceone




----------



## jonahtroy

@miss415, i found a french's jar yesterday that matches your description, heres some pictures... And i kinda agree that the other one may be older...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

That is the biggest picture I have ever seen on ABN [:-]


----------



## Wheelah23

I so sorry... []

 That was quite a while ago, and I sucked at photos... Oops... [:-]


----------



## jolosho

Could you please tell me the measurements of the jar in the last pictures?


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Here is a turn of the century frenchs.


----------



## jonahtroy

Hi again, i'm back. I just went back to my spot and found two more french's jars. They are the same as the one Wheelah posted but on the bottom are marked H/DESIGN PAT'D/12 instead of L/DESIGN PAT'D/4. I am assuming that his would be older than the ones i just found. I also assume that it would be older than the Design PAT'D FEB 23-15 jar I found earlier this month. Would my assumptions be correct?

 Edit: i just looked at the other one i found and it was marked L/DESIGN PAT'D/4


----------



## epackage

Makes sense Jonah...


----------



## jonahtroy

so 1910-ish?


----------



## epackage

yep..


----------

